# The Virginian pulls at NTCGRR - new video



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

_ 

*Bryan Smith's Virginian locomotives [handbuilt from wood by Bryan] pull Marty Cozad's coal consist at this year's NTCGRR "Thingy - 2007."  *


*







*


*Click link below for Youtube video of the Virginian at the NTCGRR "Thingy -2007."*


*youtube.com/watch*


*Video by Bryan Smith.  Production by Jim Carter, 6Jan08.*


*Jim Carter*
_


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

hahaha great video!!! I cant beleive u labeled it Marty's thingy 2007 on youtube!!!!!


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you JC, My wife took a video of me & Virginian pulling coal train over the MLS bridge at NTCGRR marty thingy.! Enjoy the video. 
Bryan


----------



## eddie (Jan 2, 2008)

nice vid...


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Highly enjoyable viewing, may thanks Brian and Jim.


----------

